

When is a Crazy Thought a Crazy Thought? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/01/when-is-crazy-thought-crazy-thought.html

======
techdog
Almost any susperstitious thought is psychotic when you look at it, but that
doesn't make you mentally ill.

